# Alpine Touts Universal XM Radio Package



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Alpine Electronics of America announced the availability of the new XMA-T200RF Universal XM Satellite Radio Package, offering consumers Alpine's XM Satellite Radio tuner box (TUA-T020XM), along with its CRA-1667RF controller/modulator and wireless remote control, together for $299.

The XMA-T200RF, available now at authorized Alpine retailers, can be utilized with existing vehicle sound systems that don't have XM compatibility built in.

The CRA-1667RF features a spin dial control and a back lit display capable of showing the XM channel number and name, or song title or artist. The CRA-1667RF's high performance FM modulator includes 12-station modulator selection, allowing users to find the best performance in their own area, and selectable treble pre-emphasis that delivers better sound by matching to typical receiver design specifications. An additional auxiliary input allows for the easy hook up of another audio source, such as a CD changer.

About the size of a large pack of gum, the CRA-1667RF controller/display can be installed anywhere in the driver's area and is easily connected to Alpine's TUA-T020XM receiver module, which can be secured in the trunk or under a seat. In addition to the XMA-T200RF, consumers will need to purchase a separate satellite radio antenna, available from several third party companies (i.e. Terk Technologies - www.terk.com).

For audio enthusiasts that already have Alpine XM-ready head units, the company will continue to offer the TUA-T020XM receiver module at a new price of $249.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

